# Good Information - BTU charts, log weight calcs, and more!



## DDM (May 3, 2006)

Good info
http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html Firewood information - BTU chart and more.
http://www.state.me.us/ag/firewood.html Calculator for finding the number of cords in a stack
Edit: Removed dead link. Steve NW WI
http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=log_weight Log weight calculator for various species
http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html Another log weight calculator


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Dec 18, 2009)

Adding to the knowledge base, here is an external link some might find useful Missouri.edu

For those wishing to save/print it, here is the PDF file .

Another link that does show Eucalyptus, though the rest of the woods listed seemed a bit generous for MMBTU/cord, is at http://www.consumerenergycenter.org/home/heating_cooling/firewood.html .


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 31, 2010)

I found the reason the second links info seemed a bit exaggerated.



> Weights:
> Lower value of range assumes 70 cubic feet of wood per cord.
> Higher value of range assumes 90 cubic feet of wood per cord.
> *Dry weight at 12 percent moisture content.*
> ...



Adjusting some of the figures to 20% MC the dry weight and MMBTUs seem to fall in line closer to other charts.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 21, 2010)

*The Ultimate BTU Reference*

Probably the most valuble reference I could pass along to my fellow AS wood burners... If you guys have seen this, or is a duplicate of another post- please forgive me! This is the best wood comparison chart that I have seen, take it or leave it- here you guys go. Take care, Jeff

http://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## ray benson (Feb 21, 2010)

A couple other nice sites/charts.
http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450
http://zenstoves.net/Wood.htm
There are other good sites, one site does not have it all.


----------



## Henry G. (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah saw it before, not much listed from the leftist coast, guess we dont have trees here.
A few firs, pines hemlock n such. There is a ton of eucalyptus( gums) species here, the charts Ive seen list them as tops/near tops in BTU's......
I found it, here it is...

http://www.firewood-rack.net/article_info.php?articles_id=10

And since Kalifornia feeds the world we have avocado, almond, citrus wood (crap), pistashio, walnut groves, cherrys (real cherry trees like in my front yard), pears, apples, plums, peaches, related species, grape wood, etc etc. And they all have a livespan, and we burn all of them.


----------



## wilson285 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been looking for a good source of BTU information but haven't found a complete one. The chimney sweep one is one of the best I have seen but like a lot of them it doesn't include many trees from the west coast. This one has more west coast trees. http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Being the tinkerer that I am and to lazy change pages to look for recent threads that have moved to obscurity on page #2, I found a quick hack for the board that displays 100 threads per page instead of the basic 40 thread titles. It works in the offtopic forum as well as the rest of them that get plenty of activity.

Adding '&pp=100' to http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55 for this forum and the same to http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9 for the chainsaw forum so they look like this in the addresssbar and my bookmarks.

Firewood, Heating and Wood Burning Equipment http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55&pp=100

Equipment Forums > Chainsaw http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9&pp=100


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 17, 2010)

*LogSplitter Table*

Good splitter table:






My thanks to a colleague on our forum. I use a 3" cylinder, 24" stoke, 2-stage 16 gpm pump, and a 6 hp engine. It works very well.


----------



## Intheswamp (Mar 10, 2011)

Here's a pretty good log weight calculator...can set length in inches which is good for firewood.

Burley Boys Log Weight Calculator

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## teascouts (Apr 9, 2011)

*Another reference*

Don't know about "ultimate", but this is pretty good also.

Heating With Wood - Utah State Forestry Extension


----------



## tdi-rick (Aug 14, 2011)

It's crazy when Eucs are lumped in together in Northern Hemisphere charts, there's over 700 species and range from relatively soft to "oh my deity is it petrified" :msp_ohmy: 

Anyway, here's a properties chart of common Southern Australian (the colder part of Oz  ) firewood species.


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 14, 2011)

Acacia spp. Wattle make eucalyptus look soft


Janka Hardness In Pounds Of Force {lbf} 

Casuarina cristata Miq. Belah 4500 - Specific Gravity 1.15
Acacia peuce} Waddy Wood 4500 - Specific Gravity 1.425
Gidgee {Acacia cambagei} 4270 - Specific Gravity 1.35
Acacia georginae} Gidgee Georgina 4270 - Specific Gravity 1.33 
Acacia nigrescens} Knob Thorn 4290 - Specific Gravity 1.21
Snakewood Australian {Acacia xiphophylla} 4150
Wattle Lakewood {Acacia enervia} 4150
Brown Spearwood {Acacia rhodoxylon} 4100


----------



## stumpy75 (Oct 16, 2011)

Vibes said:


> No answers on Sassafras. Thats what I was looking for on those charts. I have one offered to me to go cut up and was wondering if its worth my time to go and get it. Is sassafras called something differant in other parts of the country?



Here's a list that has it...

Energy Values - Hardwoods - Firewood

Kind of in the middle as far as firewood goes. Nice to split and smells great when you are cutting it!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 26, 2012)

I've always thought of Olive and Almond as being the top BTU woods.
worked on a firewood crew in the Central Valley in CA many years back taking out mainly Almond orchards 
BTU ratings for different types of firewood


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Probably... But even if the #'s were accurate, they wouldn't be relevant to anyone not standing in an orchard in southern California... And what's with this "Oak" at 28 mil BTU??? Which Oak???
> Bogus list,
> Just sayin...
> 
> I have no doubt that Almond and Olive is very high though...



a list that short probably averages the various species of woods of the same type. Heck we have 5 different oaks on our norcal property and they do not all burn the same 
I did find one that listed 5 different Euch varieties and 6 oaks along with those same figures for Almond and Olive so at least this one 'tries'.
but...what the heck is "mountain mahogany? 
Tonys Woods - Tonys Firewood - Sacramento Best Seasoned Firewood Oak Walnut Almond
forgot about Manzanita...makes awesome coals and burns hotter than Madrone
Tree Species and Firewood BTU Ratings Chart for Heat Energy Content

I was just trying to add a couple woods that I've used for decades that were not included in those 'extensive' lists at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Landmark (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple might have good btu's but it wont last long.


----------



## Rburg44 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wish i could remember what site i took this screen shot from bc i really like how it compares how many gallons of heating oil youd need to equal a cord!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a load of Osage orange sitting on the truck right now...


----------

